# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  ВЫПУСКНОЙ!!! Лук Лучок или караоке в голову и ВСЁ о счастливом будущем!

## Уралочка

*2 игровых блока сразу!!!!!*

*1. Лук Лучок или караоке в голову!!!*
_Вы, когда ни будь пели в голову?! Будете!!!_

*
2. Счастливое будущее или прорвёмся!!!*
_А знаете ли Вы что делать, чтобы будущее было счастливым?!  Узнаете!!!_

*ИНТЕРЕСНО, МАССОВО, ЗАЖИГАТЕЛЬНО!!!*

*В комплекты двух блоков входят:
Тексты, музыкальное оформление,**СТУДИЙНАЯ запись, ВИДЕО* *отдельных моментов, фото.*
*
Цена двух игровых блоков 1500 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

НЕСКОЛЬКО ФОТОГРАФИЙ С ДВУХ БЛОКОВ:

[IMG]http://*********su/7142160.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/7141136.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/7098128.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/7117584.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ленчик Елена

> НЕСКОЛЬКО ФОТОГРАФИЙ С ДВУХ БЛОКОВ:


Леночка, твои блоки просто ЗДОРОВСКИЕ!!!!  В них столько эмоций, позитива и куража!!!! Огромное спасибо!!!! Творческих идей и новых придумочек!!!! 
С уважением Елена.

----------

Уралочка (03.04.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, твои блоки просто ЗДОРОВСКИЕ!!!!  В них столько эмоций, позитива и куража!!!! Огромное спасибо!!!! Творческих идей и новых придумочек!!!! 
> С уважением Елена.


Елена, спасибо за добрые слова ... за отзыв!!! С ув. Елена.

----------


## Ташенька

ДОброй ночи! Перевела сумму вам на карту. Днем. С нетерпением жду ссылку. Спасибо!

----------

Уралочка (22.06.2016)

----------


## Уралочка

> ДОброй ночи! Перевела сумму вам на карту. Днем. С нетерпением жду ссылку. Спасибо!


Здравствуйте. Да, денежки переведены Вами, но почта Ваша переполнена была, не забывайте её периодически чистить. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Ташенька

> Здравствуйте. Да, денежки переведены Вами, но почта Ваша переполнена была, не забывайте её периодически чистить. с ув. Елена.


Спасибо большое!

----------

Уралочка (22.06.2016)

----------

